

Steve Huffman, the new CEO of Reddit on AMA - shekhar101
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huffman_the_new_ceo_of_reddit_ama/?utm_content=buffer52fb3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
shekhar101
>No. I know she was well-loved by many moderators, and I'm very sorry at how
everything played out. It could have been handled much better. However, she
was let go for specific reasons, which I obviously will not share, and we will
stand by that decision.

Pretty honest, rather than beating around the bush.

